# confused about consultants



## Jonsgirl80 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all I'm new here and just wanting some advice - hope I'm posting in the right place -and  sorry for the long post.

Me and my husband went to the gp after TTC for 18 months. Had all the hormone tests, semen analysis etc I appear to be fine but my husband has sperm problems. Low count low motility on the first test and a zero count on the second test. 

We're having to private now as can't get anything further done on nhs - I have a child from a previous relationship so not eligable. We were fine with this and completely understand their reasoning.

The issue is this - husband was supposed to referred to a urologist to see whether he had any blockages etc. Instead we've been referred to a gynochologist. I queried this and was told that the referral had to be done for me as I'm the one who will carry the baby 

Is this right? I really don't understand this as the gynochologist won't be the best person to look at my husband and they've said I'm ok so why would I need to see him? We made it clear we would be looking into fertility treatment ONLY after we knew for definite what the situation was with my husband - he desperately wants a biological child so if he has no sperm at all there's no point proceeding further.

They said the gyno would refer my husband onto a urologist in time but as we're private that would mean paying twice. I don't mind paying where necessary don't get me wrong but we are not rich and if we do go for fertility treatment it  will be a struggle as it is and at this point I really don't want to spend money on seeing a gyno just to be referred elsewhere.

Does that make sense and has anybody had something similar? I'm anxious about this and i can't seem to make the gp understand where I'm coming from - she seems to think because we're able to go private money is no object (most definitely NOT the case)

Any advice greatfully appreciated


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Jonsgirl,

I get what your GP is saying, but if you need to find out what the problem is with your husband then it's completely understandable that you want to see a male specialist first.  Presumably this appointment is private - the one with the gynae I mean?  Lots of the private clinics will allow you to self refer anyway so you don't necessarily need your GP to be involved.  I would have a look at some local clinics and speak to them about their referral procedure - you might even find that some will offer a free nurse consultation so you talk to someone within the specialist field.  GPs are often ill informed on fertility matters and if you have to pay anyway, start as you mean to go on and take control of the situation.  

Good luck, and if you post what area you're in someone may have a recommendation for a male factor specialist in your area xx


----------



## Jonsgirl80 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply - yes all the appointments from now on will be private we've exhausted all of our options on the nhs. 

We are in the east riding of yorkshire between hull and bridlington. 

Just checked the letter again and they've sent us to SPIRE which is the local private hospital - odd when we have the Hull IVF clinic nearby - I would have thought, based on what they're saying, they would have sent us there instead I'm really confused now.

Checked both websites and looks to me like you need a gp referral for both places


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi jonsgirl

I would push for the urologist appointment as he will examine your hubby to see what the problem is. We have male factor and my hubby went straight to a private urologist in a private hospital and not the fertility clinic, as really the fertility clinic will treat your with Ivf or ICSI but the urologist will try and determine the root of your dh's issue if that makes sense. Then you will move onto the clinic. 

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Jonsgirl80 (Jun 6, 2013)

See that's how I thought it should be. Just don't know why they're focusing on me when they've already ruled out any issues with me it just seems backwards.

Think I'm going to go back to the gp and tell them this is NOT what I want.


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

If you are paying privately go back to your gp and advise him that you would prefer to be referred to a urologist first and you are entitled to that. X


----------

